# FAKE OR NOT: Your opinions of this Hublot Big Bang (High res pics)



## jmousey (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi guys,

What is the consensus thought on this watch? Fake or not?


----------



## jmousey (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm curious, no one has a view??


----------



## silvertonesx24 (Feb 28, 2013)

Engraved H looks a little too thick on the plate. The serial number isn't the usual one used on replicas that turn up on eBay all the time for this older model (702 something). Although the latest replicas have running serial numbers so it isn't inconceivable that the person just swapped out the case back.

Ask for a wisekey card. Don't trust box and papers as well, as those can be bought genuine for a few hundred or as replicas for even less likely. Wisekey card can't be faked to my knowledge.


----------



## DreambreaX (Mar 8, 2013)

fake


----------



## abhis54 (Oct 9, 2012)

Big Fake..One end says Titanium and the other one in stainless steel....on a gold color watch....


----------



## rightrower (Feb 19, 2013)

abhis54 said:


> Big Fake..One end says Titanium and the other one in stainless steel....on a gold color watch....


Good catch!


----------



## DreambreaX (Mar 8, 2013)

this is not gold, its stainless steel.

but still a fake.


----------



## jidai (Jul 10, 2013)

Fake.

The dials, the screws, the edges, the logo, the obvious discrepancy between stainless steel and titanium, the numberings at the back, the font on the inside mechanism...


----------

